# General Fantasy (Music, movies, art, games, books)



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

And yet another channel blows up with this. Seems that these 80s Dark Fantasy Film videos are circulating everywhere this month, even it appears Spongebob and Breaking Bad are now 80s Dark Fantasies.






This particular 80s prompt is interesting so far, but I don't like how certain aspects of the original art and world aren't represented ie. it feels a bit dungeony and I don't always feel they're really out in the ethereal Hyrule:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This one that came out is the coolest so far, but I'll hope to make the best one about A Link to the Past.


----------

